# can someone recommend a portable viewer for me.



## Paccess (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi there ,
I would like to create some charts in word or pdf and upload them to a portable device and be able to access my pages and read them pretty legibly without squinting etc . Need something small perhaps almost pocket sized and something that I can turn pages quickly and not sure how this device works on wi fi or without wifi. .
Any feedback is greatly appreciated.
Paccess.


----------

